# Youth Soccer



## severine (Sep 17, 2009)

Alright, I could use some pointers. My daughter is starting in the Micro Soccer group this Fall and other than high school PE, I never played. What can we expect? From what I've been told, it's mostly just teaching technique as best you can to 3- and 4-year-olds :lol: but not really games at their age. There's a code of conduct we have to sign at the first practice, too. :lol: 

Who else has kiddos playing soccer? Do you volunteer/help out the team? How do you like it? How do they?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 17, 2009)

I played my entire upbringing, from little tots to travel teams traveling all over the Northeast.  My father was always involved, but that may have been because he was always the head coach:lol:

At that age, dont expect much that you would confuse with soccer.  Just little guys running around in packs kicking a ball.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 17, 2009)

1st season, just go to the practices and get the feel for how it works.  Maybe you can pitch in if you see they need help.   There might be a team mom who can give you more info on what you can do.  You'll learn the ropes and by next season it will be old hat.

Thats what I did with Iceman - his 1st season of football (5 years old) I just watched and spoke with other parents while they practiced.  It was  learning experience for both of us.  2nd season, I became an assistant coach and did it for 6 years.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2009)

My oldest is in her second year and I've been roped into assistant coaching with having no knowledge of soccer, but I found it fun last week and I'm looking forward to tomorrow. The first few years it's basically a pack of kids chasing a ball around. You will see a lot of improvement though which is always fun. Don't overthink it. Just support her by cheering her on and have fun with it.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 18, 2009)

3-4 y/o playing organized sports? Wow...

I remember when my little brother started playing and 6 y/o was the youngest they let start. 

I've heard everything from Under-10 down referred to as "Mob Ball" and I think it's highly appropriate. Just a bunch of kids chasing around the ball. Very little strategy / tactics going on... Kids just want to play.

-w


----------



## HD333 (Sep 18, 2009)

My girls (almost 6yrs old) have been playing for 3 seasons, so 1.5 years.  Assuming the ages range from 4-6 or so there will probably be kids at different levels on each team.  They play 3 on 3 with no goalies.  The team does 1/2 hr of practice, then 1/2 game each Sat AM, at 8:00!!!  

The first season the twins just followed the ball around and had fun. Towards the end they picked up some skills form the older kids. 

The second season they were more into it they seemed to gain experiance from the older kids on the team who knew what they were doing and were more interested in scoring goals than just running around.

Third season starts tomorrow, my wife is the asst coach this season (she played through college).  Even with 6 year olds it is still about fun and really not technique.

I suggest going into it looking for your kid(s) to have fun and not become the next Mia Hamm or Pele' just yet.

For what it is worth Cleats are a good idea, alot of first time parents don't realize this.  And skin pads are a must, our league won't let kids play without them.

Have Fun!

HD


----------



## drjeff (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> My oldest is in her second year and I've been roped into assistant coaching with having no knowledge of soccer, but I found it fun last week and I'm looking forward to tomorrow. The first few years it's basically a pack of kids chasing a ball around. You will see a lot of improvement though which is always fun. Don't overthink it. Just support her by cheering her on and have fun with it.




Ditto for me (accept the part about getting roped into being an assistant coach - yet atleast)

Just have fun and enjoy watching the "swarm" as we called it (the mass of about 8 to 10 little kids moving in unison with a soccer ball hidden somewhere in the middle of it!)


----------



## Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Echoing what everyone else has said, follow the ball.

Alex started in the first Pre-K league our town had at 4 years old and has played every Fall and Spring since. She is starting her second full year of Travel league and even plays an indoor session in the early winter (Really only miss a few WRODs, no biggie) I coached in the town-league when she was 6 and 7, for two sessions. You don't have to be Pele, Maradona, Alexi Lalas or David Beckham. Just get involved and have fun!


----------



## hammer (Sep 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Ditto for me (accept the part about getting roped into being an assistant coach - yet atleast)
> 
> Just have fun and enjoy watching the "swarm" as we called it (the mass of about 8 to 10 little kids moving in unison with a soccer ball hidden somewhere in the middle of it!)


A coach that my daughter had years ago called it "magnet ball"...and she's now in a U14 "competitive" team and I still see it at games. :roll:

For the younger kids, the main thing is to make sure that it's always *fun*...too many people take it too seriously.  Leave the intense competition stuff for when they start sports in Junior High or High School...


----------



## Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

hammer said:


> For the younger kids, the main thing is to make sure that it's always *fun*...too many people take it too seriously.  Leave the intense competition stuff for when they start sports in Junior High or High School...



This.

Really the whole point is to get the kids off of the couch, away from Spongeboob, and get some fresh-air and exercise. Its a way for them to play together, and learn a little bit about taking turns and helping each other. Our league always tries to keep the parents and kids as separated as possible, as the kids haven't learned how to be aggressive or competitive yet.

The parents on the other hand....:angry:


----------



## hammer (Sep 18, 2009)

Paul said:


> This.
> 
> Really the whole point is to get the kids off of the couch, away from Spongeboob, and get some fresh-air and exercise. Its a way for them to play together, and learn a little bit about taking turns and helping each other. Our league always tries to keep the parents and kids as separated as possible, as the kids haven't learned how to be aggressive or competitive yet.
> 
> The parents on the other hand....:angry:


Nice addition to my comment...in our leagues, the parents/spectators are always on the other side of the field from the parents.

Oh, and not to be sexist, but my experience has been that the moms are always worse than the dads...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2009)

hammer said:


> Nice addition to my comment...in our leagues, the parents/spectators are always on the other side of the field from the parents.
> 
> Oh, and not to be sexist, but my experience has been that the moms are always worse than the dads...



The dads are confused, wondering why no one is keeping score, what time the football game is on, and whether they remembered to put the gas cap back on the lawnmower.


----------



## billski (Sep 18, 2009)

WJenness said:


> 3-4 y/o playing organized sports? Wow...
> 
> -w



Teaching technique?   Yes.  Learning Technique?  Nada.  Not happening except for all of the most gifted of kids.

Been through it with all of my kids.  At that age, it's not much more than an outdoor play-date.  The kids run around and do their own thing; the notion of a "team" is lost on them, they all just do their own thing, including kicking toward and into (if they can hit the ball) the opposite goal.  Just go with a sense of humor and take it for entertainment value.  It's often like herding a pack of cats.  In our town, most kids don't really even start to "get it" until about age 7-8.  Our town is more academically oriented than sports (no balance), so you kind of have to size up the intensity of your town's leagues.

In terms of parents, it's all over the map for stereo types.  In my town, the dads get in trouble for sideline coaching, while the moms gab with each other and miss the game.  In the town next to mine, only the moms attend and they have loud tempers and make viciously bad remarks about the coach and refs.   

My daughter has ref'd for several years and at least in our league the parents have been pretty good.  Parents or Coaches can get "carded" by the ref if they go over the line.  Imagine a 17 old confronting a flaming adult.  You go over the edge after you've been carded and you are gone, gone, gone, to say nothing about how they humiliated their kid.
About 20 years ago it was really, really bad with parents.  The code of ethics, etc. has really put the lid on most of the bad behavior.  Mostly you see parents grumbling under their breaths.  But you won't need a ref at this age.  I digress....

Remember, most kids this young are just out to have fun, so keep your remarks encouraging and don't dump on them.   And as my daughter says, "they've already got a coach", like it or not.

Oh, and if I may - the kids notice if you're watching (even when they say they don't want you to.)  and get pretty pissed if you're on the phone or working your blackberry.  They may or may not tell you so - it comes out later....  Remember, it's for them, not you.

And one more thing - it's all about the snacks.  Really.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2009)

My advice to all of you is to get a lacrosse stick.  I have extras if anyone wants one.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> My advice to all of you is to get a lacrosse stick.  I have extras if anyone wants one.



That may be the next step for us.  We have mini ones now and they can both catch and throw  "ok" at almost 6.  The wife played college LAX as well so they get the talent from her.


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> My advice to all of you is to get a lacrosse stick.  I have extras if anyone wants one.



:lol: No lacrosse here, not even in high school. You'll have to come up this way and get it started. 

Yeah, I figured it was just basically a play date. I hope there aren't a lot of people with bad tempers. Like I said--we have to sign a code of conduct on her first day (we as in "the parents"). She seems really excited about it. And yes, shin guards are required cleats weren't but I got them for her anyway. I figured the grass would probably be slippery in the morning at this time of year. Our first session is at 10:30 so I hope the rest of them are at that time. 

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 18, 2009)

there won't be any bad tempered parents with that age group.  Enjoy!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2009)

HD333 said:


> That may be the next step for us.  We have mini ones now and they can both catch and throw  "ok" at almost 6.  The wife played college LAX as well so they get the talent from her.



There are some sick HS lax programs in Mass.  Duxbury is one that always seems to stand out.  Newton North has had some good teams as well.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: No lacrosse here, not even in high school. You'll have to come up this way and get it started.



You mean no lacrossee YET.    Its spreading like a virus.  Watertown has a relatively new team.  The Berkshire league is adding new teams every year or so.


----------



## Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

billski said:


> Teaching technique?   Yes.  Learning Technique?  Nada.  Not happening except for all of the most gifted of kids.
> 
> Been through it with all of my kids.  At that age, it's not much more than an outdoor play-date.  The kids run around and do their own thing; the notion of a "team" is lost on them, they all just do their own thing, including kicking toward and into (if they can hit the ball) the opposite goal.  Just go with a sense of humor and take it for entertainment value.  It's often like herding a pack of cats.  In our town, most kids don't really even start to "get it" until about age 7-8.  Our town is more academically oriented than sports (no balance), so you kind of have to size up the intensity of your town's leagues.
> 
> ...



Good points Bill. Although we are starting to see some issues in certain towns by giving some power to the teen refs. We had a case in one town (shall remain nameless) where it was obvious the head ref was the older sibling of one of the players. The calls went WAY beyond atrocious. If our player did a throw-in, the ref would call a (phantom) foot fault (from 30 feet away, when the linesman 5 feet away didn't) and award the ball to the home team. If the home team made an obvious foot fault, they got a re-try as is the rules with U-9. There were other bad offsides against us but not them. The final straw was the game, despite the "9th man" advantage, was tied with a few min to go. Their striker made a break-away and caught out D totally out of position and too far forward. She had a 1on 1 with our keeper and ended-up tripping over the ball and fell in the box. NO ONE ELSE was in the box AT ALL. Ref awarded a free kick to the player on a penalty and they won. Some parents got a bit vocal (NO profanities were uttered, just a lot of "Awwww, c'mon, that's not a good call") and not even directed at the ref, just grumbled in general. She complained to the league and our coach had to call every parent of that team and personally apologize. We also had to forfeit another league game. Sad.

You get snacks? Man, my town sucks.



Grassi21 said:


> My advice to all of you is to get a lacrosse stick.  I have extras if anyone wants one.



Do you teach the elephant walk too?


----------



## Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: No lacrosse here, not even in high school. You'll have to come up this way and get it started.
> 
> Yeah, I figured it was just basically a play date. I hope there aren't a lot of people with bad tempers. Like I said--we have to sign a code of conduct on her first day (we as in "the parents"). She seems really excited about it. And yes, shin guards are required cleats weren't but I got them for her anyway. I figured the grass would probably be slippery in the morning at this time of year. Our first session is at 10:30 so I hope the rest of them are at that time.
> 
> Thanks for the tips!



You won't regret the cleats, not only do they help even at that level, if Mags really enjoys it, it'll get het used to wearing them in the future when they are required.



SkiDork said:


> there won't be any bad tempered parents with that age group.  Enjoy!



I wish that were true...


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2009)

Paul said:


> Do you teach the elephant walk too?



:lol:  No elephant walk.  I missed that by a year for the Ithaca College initiation.

No hazzling.  My seniors can't even tell the younger guys to look for lacrosse balls or put away the goals.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 18, 2009)

severine said:


> Alright, I could use some pointers. My daughter is starting in the Micro Soccer group this Fall and other than high school PE, I never played. What can we expect? From what I've been told, it's mostly just teaching technique as best you can to 3- and 4-year-olds :lol: but not really games at their age. There's a code of conduct we have to sign at the first practice, too. :lol:
> 
> Who else has kiddos playing soccer? Do you volunteer/help out the team? How do you like it? How do they?



Wow, I could go on forever about this.

My 13 and 15 year old play premier level travel soccer. 

Yes, at 3-4 years old it's basically 2 field players and a goalie because having more kids just leads to a big ball of kids all trying to get the ball which teaches nothing. This is how my boys started out too.

Yes, there is volunteer work involved, 6 hours for each of my boys each season, not a big deal. 

Youth soccer or any sport is a commitment and it can be insidious! It will take over your life if you let it. My 2 oldest are extremely athletic and are both excellent soccer players and track athletes. I have driven 10 hours or more one way to go to tournaments. I spend quite a bit of money to get this level of training for my kids. They are worth it and it is completely linked to performance in school...an overall average below 90 or any grade below 80 means the end of soccer immediately. And there is a contract signed by both.

This can be extremely rewarding as long as you make it worth it for everyone and the performance level is there. 

I know you are not at that point at all, but beware that your main nemesis will be the parents who think they have the next Pele on their hands. Because many parents link college to youth sports or even professional dreams and it makes them insane.

PM me if you want to know more.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> :
> No hazzling.  My seniors can't even tell the younger guys to look for lacrosse balls or put away the goals.



That is BS.  Senior year was sweet when playing school sports.:lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> That is BS.  Senior year was sweet when playing school sports.:lol:



Its to the point that if the coach does not make a statement speaking out against hazzing he or she can be held liable for harm that is caused.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 19, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Its to the point that if the coach does not make a statement speaking out against hazzing he or she can be held liable for harm that is caused.



We never caused any harm, or embarrassing things.  Just the "chores" type of things.


----------



## hammer (Sep 19, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Wow, I could go on forever about this.
> 
> My 13 and 15 year old play premier level travel soccer.
> 
> ...


Good post from someone who's kids are really into the sport.  In my town, we tend to have more perspective issues from the HS football parents...


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 19, 2009)

I can't wait for the TR's from the soccer field.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 19, 2009)

hammer said:


> Good post from someone who's kids are really into the sport.  In my town, we tend to have more perspective issues from the HS football parents...



The actual sport is almost irrelevant...the insanity is part of any sports program your kid is in.

But I have noticed that both football and ice hockey have the highest percentage of excitable parents.


----------



## severine (Sep 19, 2009)

So we're back from the first day. Our daughter is a bit shy and so she was clingy for quite a while at first; very careful about the situation. None of her preschool friends were placed on her team (though the daughter of 2 people I went to high school with is) so that probably didn't help. Eventually she did start to thaw out and enjoy herself a bit. Thanks to my FIL she actually handles the ball pretty well. They played a few games and did dribble to the goal at the end. She says she loves it!  Took some pics with FIL's camera so I don't have them yet... will mess around with that later.

Thanks, again, for the tips! Definitely a lot of parent involvement at this age but that's cool. As long as they have fun, that's all that matters. Her team is the Wildcats, BTW. The other micro team? The Munchkins! :lol:

ETA for a couple pics:


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 19, 2009)

So glad you got pics!  Looks like a great day with the family, and Carrie, you look GREAT!


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 19, 2009)

severine said:


> So we're back from the first day. Our daughter is a bit shy and so she was clingy for quite a while at first; very careful about the situation. None of her preschool friends were placed on her team (though the daughter of 2 people I went to high school with is) so that probably didn't help. Eventually she did start to thaw out and enjoy herself a bit. Thanks to my FIL she actually handles the ball pretty well. They played a few games and did dribble to the goal at the end. She says she loves it!  Took some pics with FIL's camera so I don't have them yet... will mess around with that later.
> 
> Thanks, again, for the tips! Definitely a lot of parent involvement at this age but that's cool. As long as they have fun, that's all that matters. Her team is the Wildcats, BTW. The other micro team? The Munchkins! :lol:
> 
> ETA for a couple pics:


Bump to put the pics at the top of the next page.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 19, 2009)

severine said:


> Alright, I could use some pointers. My daughter is starting in the Micro Soccer group this Fall and other than high school PE, I never played. What can we expect? From what I've been told, it's mostly just teaching technique as best you can to 3- and 4-year-olds :lol: but not really games at their age. There's a code of conduct we have to sign at the first practice, too. :lol:
> 
> Who else has kiddos playing soccer? Do you volunteer/help out the team? How do you like it? How do they?



Mostly at a young age, it's about getting them the basics, while they're having fun.  Little exercises like dribbling the ball between some cones, that sort of stuff.  My two oldest have been doing it for about 5 years now after we figured out neither of them liked baseball much.  :-D

I personally help the coach every once and a while, but with 3 kids and work, not enough time in the spring and fall to coach.

When they're younger, they'll typically have like one practice a week, and one game.  The games are fairly laid back, there's no calling offsides or anything like that.  But there IS always the few parents who are just WAY more into it then they should be with little kids.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2009)

How old is your daughter?  


I have nothing to add.  I got kicked out of little league and youth soccer as a kid.  I didn't play nice :lol:


----------



## severine (Sep 19, 2009)

She's 4 and towers over the other kids her age. :lol: No games for this group; just practice games every week for 2 months. That's cool though. Next year she'll be old enough for the "real" soccer teams.

TC -  Thanks!


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 19, 2009)

Since I don't have kids and I have a new puppy, you may have to suffer with pics of Jester on mt bike rides and going to obedience school..


----------



## tcharron (Sep 19, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Since I don't have kids and I have a new puppy, you may have to suffer with pics of Jester on mt bike rides and going to obedience school..



OOOoohhhh, if only kids obedience school was as effective....


----------



## billski (Sep 19, 2009)

tcharron said:


> OOOoohhhh, if only kids obedience school was as effective....


 
I hear choke chains work :blink:

Odd isn't it?  You can do that to a dog and nobody minds.  You do that to a kid and you're looking at 10 years in the slammer.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 20, 2009)

You do it to an adult and its called kinky sex


----------



## bvibert (Sep 20, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> You do it to an adult and its called kinky sex



Another side of TC that we didn't know about??


----------



## JimG. (Sep 20, 2009)

billski said:


> i hear choke chains work :blink:
> 
> Odd isn't it?  You can do that to a dog and nobody minds.  You do that to a kid and you're looking at 10 years in the slammer.



lol.


----------



## Paul (Sep 20, 2009)

billski said:


> I hear choke chains work :blink:
> 
> Odd isn't it?  You can do that to a dog and nobody minds.  You do that to a kid and you're looking at 10 years in the slammer.



Unless you're at WalMart


----------



## severine (Sep 20, 2009)

Kid probably thought it was a game.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 21, 2009)

I tried that with Terry but he chewed through the leash.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I tried that with Terry but he chewed through the leash.



I'm still trying to figure out just who you were responding to? :-o

This:


Trekchick said:


> You do it to an adult and its called kinky sex





bvibert said:


> Another side of TC that we didn't know about??



Or this:


Paul said:


> Unless you're at WalMart





severine said:


> Kid probably thought it was a game.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 21, 2009)

Yup


----------

